# 3 way fridge working / not working



## 113734 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi

I purchased a Motorhome through ebay last week, checked everything worked before I parted with money.
We went on an overnight stop just to check everything work but our fridge is not getting cold, all 3 systems work I think, well they turn on, I tried the fridge on the max setting but it doesn't get cold enough to chill anything.
Can anyone help.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Same with our fridge at first then read the distructions & found that when stopped the auto function turned on to gas & the orange light flickered telling us we had an air lock in pipe. Turned off turned on, job done, maybe yours is the same.Good luck


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The first thing to do is check it on mains, with fridge level, any vent covers off, and leave some water in the ice-cube tray to freeze overnight. Report back.

Dave


----------



## 113734 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the replys, I've just hooked to the mains, and will report back tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

So? What transpired?

Our 3 way is playing up lighting on gas. Spark is there but maybe jet is blocked, but how the whatsit do you clean them?

Sorry for hijack but will read the forum further before posting new topic.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Hampshireman,you may be able to get to the burner via your vent ? if so get the nossel of the vacum cleaner in there -if still blocked try a pin in the jet or undo jet and then stick a pin in it.If you cannot get to the jet to vac etc, then it's a fridge out job then do the above. :lol: 
terry


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

are you sure you have gas in the bottles and thet the gas supply tap to the fridge is turned on. it sounds simple but you never know .


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi Hampshireman,you may be able to get to the burner via your vent ? if so get the nossel of the vacum cleaner in there -if still blocked try a pin in the jet or undo jet and then stick a pin in it.If you cannot get to the jet to vac etc, then it's a fridge out job then do the above. :lol:
> terry


Avoid using a pin - the hole is too fine and you'll damage the jet. Remove the jet, wash it with petrol to get out any muck. It will also dissolve any oily spots that might have got there. Test it by holding it up to a light and see if you can see light at the end of the tunnel (if you can't you're in Brown's Britain!).


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all for the above. There is gas. This is not an electronic ignition job.

I have enclosed a photo with some notes. I can't even see the jet orifice as it is within a rusty bracket and I cannot get a spanner to the nut holding it. 

I can't smell gas after holding the control knob in for quite some time, so I am thinking maybe it's the control knob mechanism which is part of the gas feed.

I think I might need a Dometic agent down here somewhere.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dometic HQ moved to Blandford Forum just over a month ago.

Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

The jet is in the mechanism on the left of your photo. 2 spanners should do it


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

What, the big one? Wonder what the little'un is I thought was the jet. 
What is the big hole in that copper pipe for?

Thanks, will investigate further.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

The big hole is the air intake. The jet is squirting gas past the hole, drawing air in. The flame is where the igniter is (hopefully your picture is upside down!).

The jet itself, a small item probably looking like this: http://www.caravansplus.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4532

sits between the twonuts on the left, i.e. the smaller one sits inside the larger, clamping the jet in place. It looks very similar to the Electrolux assembly I had in my Autosleeper Talisman 1992, and I regualrly had that jet out. (but it turns out that fridge wasn't particularly effective, and wasn't a jet problem). The first time I took it out it was corroded in, and took some removing.

This will be my last post for a while, as we're off to Dover & Turkey shortly, so hopefully someone else can pick up the batten if you have any more queries


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks mate, have a good one.

Subject to nobody dropping the batten as seems to be the trend at present, one more question.

Yes the photo was taken with the fridge upside down. 

What is the tiny nozzle type of thing I thought was the jet?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> Thanks mate, have a good one.
> 
> Subject to nobody dropping the batten as seems to be the trend at present, one more question.
> 
> ...


If I have read your query correctly it is the flame sensor. It is a capillary tube connected back to the control knob. When the flame is established it opens a valve so that gas can arrive at the jet without you having to press the control knob. If the flame goes out it cools and closes the valve.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah hah! Looks like we may be into the third leg of the relay. Thanks Frank. 

I will play with nozzles and things later, subject to being frazzled as usual after the grandchildren have left.

I should be able to smell gas shouldn't I? With the control knob pressed in.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> Ah hah! Looks like we may be into the third leg of the relay. Thanks Frank.
> 
> I will play with nozzles and things later, subject to being frazzled as usual after the grandchildren have left.
> 
> I should be able to smell gas shouldn't I? With the control knob pressed in.


yes you may smell gas but a better way would be to get somone to hold in the button while you light the gas with a taper/lighter,that way you will see the flame.This may also cure your problem by drying out the thermo coupling,etc.I had this happen a few yrs back with a carver water heater it had got wet and would not light.(given the weather it could well be that)
terry


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Terry, must admit I had that in mind. Couldn't do it yesterday as working alone, wife out, you know - the usual....


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I've had the lot out, jets etc and cleaned electrical contacts to boot and it seems to be OK now.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*fridge problem*

it is not a good idea to turn the fridge upside down. it wont work for awhile as the coolent will be in the wrong part of the fridge. never ever do it to a domestic fridge as you will break the compressor. ex fridge man andy


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Andy. It was on it's side for a short while. I don't intend using it until weekend after next so the coolant should have gone back.

As a matter of fact, an older similar fridge in a previous van was playing up and it was recommended that I should turn it upside down. That worked and it was good from then on.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> So? What transpired?
> 
> Our 3 way is playing up lighting on gas. Spark is there but maybe jet is blocked, but how the whatsit do you clean them?
> 
> Sorry for hijack but will read the forum further before posting new topic.


When i sorted mine i took pictures and posted them here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-35560.html


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

This thread has been very informative as we just experienced fridge problems on gas whilst in France. I have digested all the info and will implement at earliest opportunity.

I had to disassemble and clean the burner area every morning after we moved the van, then it would ignite. This entailed the use of a bycycle pump, to clean any soot present.

I have read numerous posts recommending changing the "jet" but what about the soot that drops down from the heating tube above the flame.

What other jobs apart from changing the jet and cleaning soot from the "tube" would constitute a "service"


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

You shouldnt have soot, soot is a product of incomplete combustion, if it produces carbon, (soot) its producing carbon monoxide, that soot can block the flue and then spillage into the van and be lethal, you need to get a proper service centre to look at the fridge, don't play with it anymore.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi as domino says !!! if you now have a good flame clean the "chimley " pipe and if it soots again get it looked at professonaly
terry


----------

